# Mach 1 Overdrive



## music6000 (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been waitin' for this for over 2 years and had this 125B Graphic drawn up with side jacks so that's how it ended up.
Worth the wait, I really like it a Lot !!!
Warm, Transparent, Smoooooth.
This is in the ''Less Is Best'' category, A simple circuit that just works!

Lightly sanded with 1200 grit with Sides, Back Plate polished with 0000 Steel Wool.
Only the Top has been Sealed & finished in Automotive Clear Coat.

Mods : C100 - 100uf Capacitor Replaced 22uf Capacitor for more Power Filtering.
            Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## maerlma (Apr 10, 2019)

How close is this to the actual LS? I haven't been able to find a schematic on these anyhwere.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 10, 2019)

I believe the Original is covered in some sort of Epoxy so you have to risk some sort of Damage to find out what makes it Tick!
I have built alot of Overdrive pedals & this (PedalPCB) version would be in my Top 10 !!!
I built 2 of them!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Apr 11, 2019)

Some of the Greer builders share our practice space so I used one as TS-like boost and found it pretty lackluster but I am not a clean guitar dude. Maybe I will snag it again and try in my clean channel.


----------

